# Disgraced Cop Quits Force



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Veteran Cop Charged With Coercing Sex*

_Officer Placed On Administrative Leave _

*BOSTON, Mass -- *A 12-year veteran of the Boston Police Department was charged in federal court Tuesday with violating the civil rights of a woman he allegedly coerced to perform a sex act.

Michael Lopriore, 37, of Everett allegedly misused his official authority as an officer, prosecutors said.

He has agreed to plead guilty, resign, and never seek another job as a police officer in Massachusetts, according to a plea agreement filed with U.S. attorney's office, The Boston Globe reported on its Web site,

An attorney for Lopriore did not immediately return telephone messages Monday night. A telephone listing for Lopriore could not immediately be found.

Lopriore had been placed on administrative leave, acting Boston Police Commissioner Albert Goslin said in a statement.

Lopriore faces a maximum of one year in prison.

_Copyright 2006 by The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2006)

*Disgraced cop quits force
*By *Laurel J. Sweet and Michele McPhee*
Wednesday, September 27, 2006 - Updated: 07:09 AM EST

*A* Boston cop awaiting trial on charges of cashing in on details he reportedly never worked resigned yesterday after pleading guilty to using his badge to bargain for sex.

Sources said the alleged trysts between Michael Lopriore, 37, and a woman identified only as "JT" are believed to have occurred in September 2004 while he was both on duty and off.

"Getting rid of characters of his ilk can't be done quick enough," acting Boston police Commissioner Albert Goslin said. "We don't make excuses for anybody."

In exchange for no more than one year in prison, Lopriore, a 12-year veteran of the force who was assigned to East Boston, admitted to a federal charge of violating JT's civil rights. He will be formally sentenced at a later date.

The disgraced cop was not charged with rape.

"It is a misdemeanor," said Lopriore's attorney, Thomas Drechsler. "I'm hoping the matter will be resolved quickly."

U.S. Attorney Michael Sullivan released few details except to say Lopriore unlawfully detained JT and used "his official authority to coerce her into performing a sex act."

He called Lopriore's behavior "reprehensible."

Meanwhile, Lopriore still faces a 2005 state charge of larceny for allegedly pocketing $1,102 for detail jobs he never showed up for.

Because Lopriore was never indicted, Goslin said he was placed on desk duty at District A-7, where a supervisor could keep an eye on him.

Lopriore has been a habitual thorn in the department's side, personnel records indicate.

In 2003, he was suspended for 20 days after it was found he had picked up a drunk clubgoer in his cruiser and gave her a lift to Charlestown without notifying the department.

In 1995, while still a rookie, he was suspended for three days for violating multiple department rules and procedures.


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

*Boston police officer charged with coercing sex*

*Boston police officer charged with coercing sex*

http://www.boston.com/news/local/mas...p1=MEWell_Pos3

BOSTON --A 12-year veteran of the Boston Police Department has been charged with a federal civil rights violation alleging he coerced a woman to perform a sex act in 2004

Michael LoPriore, 37, of Everett has agreed to plead guilty, resign, and never seek another job as a police officer in Massachusetts, according to a plea agreement filed with U.S. attorney's office, The Boston Globe reported. It said the resignation was effective Wednesday.
John Swomley, an attorney for LoPriore's alleged victim, told the Globe that the investigation began when his client, who said the officer had pressured her to perform sex several times, took a case containing his badge and other identification from his car one night. Swomley said the woman was afraid no one would believe her.
"She plopped down a badge in a black leather case and said, 'Oh, my God, what do I do?" Swomley said. The attorney said he turned the items over to the FBI.
LoPriore's attorney, Thomas Drechsler, declined to comment to the Globe on the case, except to say, "I hope the matter will be resolved shortly."


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2006)

Was he the guy with the bad mullet on COPS in East Boston, or am I thinking of someone else?


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Anyone who works in Eastie has a bad Mullet.


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

Mongo said:


> Anyone who works in Eastie has a *bad* Mullet.


Bad mullet -- are there any good mullets??


----------



## CampusOfficer (Dec 29, 2002)

firefighter39 said:


> Bad mullet -- are there any good mullets??


Be the judge yourself. A whole website dedicated to the fashion haircut.

http://www.mulletsgalore.com/


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2006)

firefighter39 said:


> Bad mullet -- are there any good mullets??


No, but some are better than others.


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 9, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> Was he the guy with the bad mullet on COPS in East Boston, or am I thinking of someone else?


Delta, I thought the same thing, but that guy had more time on the job than 12 years. Those episodes were filmed in the late 80's. Unless the paper is wrong.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

Clouseau said:


> Delta, I thought the same thing, but that guy had more time on the job than 12 years. Those episodes were filmed in the late 80's. Unless the paper is wrong.


The Mike Lopriore from the COPS episode in the early 90's retired from BPD several years ago. Last I heard, he was a Court Officer at Suffolk Superior.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2006)

soxrock75 said:


> The Mike Lopriore from the COPS episode in the early 90's retired from BPD several years ago. Last I heard, he was a Court Officer at Suffolk Superior.


Who does he have naked pictures of?? :mrgreen:


----------

